# Arizona breeder?



## dbkjd5 (Jun 12, 2007)

Looking for a good Maltese breeder in Arizona...any one know of any?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, there is a lot of information in our archives. Do a search within the breeders section. You may or may not find a good breeder, but you might also learn of breeders to avoid.

Another suggestion is to go to the American Maltese Association breeder's list:
http://www.americanmaltese.org/ama_breeder_list.htm

Good luck.


----------



## dbkjd5 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you, why do they want you to pay for the list of breeders?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I didn't have to pay. Here is another link, should be directly to the list:
http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br..._List_03-16.pdf


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Thank you, why do they want you to pay for the list of breeders?[/B]


Try this one. It is a direct link to the list I think...........

http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br..._List_03-16.pdf


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> I didn't have to pay. Here is another link, should be directly to the list:
> http://www.americanmaltese.org/2007_AMA_Br..._List_03-16.pdf[/B]


Opppps Linda teach me to get on the phone while I am in the process of posting something.... B) B)


----------



## dbkjd5 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you both, sure not many maltese breeders there. But I'll give it a try.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Thank you both, sure not many maltese breeders there. But I'll give it a try.[/B]


That is a great place to start. These breeders will refer you to other local breeders if they don't have any litters or the sex puppy you want.


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

also consider flying to pick up your Maltese. We just flew to pick up our new little boy and Im so glad we did. You can usually find reasonable airfare and its worth it to purchase from a reputable breeder on the AMA list. Past threads have recommended breeders that may be out of state and worth looking in to. Btw- we lived in Tucson for 4 years and moved a year ago- sure do miss az. Good luck!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

There is a good show breeder that doesn't have a website. Her name is Adriane Stoller, I think Phoenix area. Her number is 408-585-4855 and her kennel name is "Mon'Esta Maltese". I haven't any personal experience with her, but have talked to her on an RV forum several years ago, then asked several breeders I know about her. Everyone says she's very nice and has great dogs. I know she had a female that was in the top 10 Malts in the country. I have no idea how much she breeds, but don't think it would be very often.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> There is a good show breeder that doesn't have a website. Her name is Adriane Stoller, I think Phoenix area. Her number is 408-585-4855 and her kennel name is "Mon'Esta Maltese". I haven't any personal experience with her, but have talked to her on an RV forum several years ago, then asked several breeders I know about her. Everyone says she's very nice and has great dogs. I know she had a female that was in the top 10 Malts in the country. I have no idea how much she breeds, but don't think it would be very often.[/B]



I've never personally talked to her, BUT Jax's dad is from her and Richelieu. I'd say it's probably worth a shot


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Looking for a good Maltese breeder in Arizona...any one know of any?[/B]




Me. :smheat: 

All ya gotta do is look for threads having to do with "Snowy's babies" and you will find all the pictures and info ANYONE would EVER want... 2 males... 2 females...will be ready to go in mid Jan. Fill out the adoption application here: http://malteserescue.homestead.com/Application.html


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488467
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's going to happen to Snowy once the puppies are gone?

How is her health?

She tugged at my heart the first moment I saw her because she reminds me of Lady. :wub: :wub: 

I hope she finds a wonderful forever home. She is such a special girl.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488748
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her health seems to be fine. We will get her spayed here in the next week or so. The place which we thought might e a turmor, seems to not be there. Our groomer will be here in a couple days and so she will be all cleaned up and presentable for having her picture go on line.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488467
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now why didn't I think of that.......duhhhhhhh :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 


Marj is there anyway that you can get Snowy? :wub: :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488748
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that be wonderful?

I couldn't do it to Lady, though, especially now. She's just too old to have to adjust to another dog plus I want to devote 100% of my love and time to her for whatever time she has left. 

I hope Snowy finds someone special to spoil her for the rest of her life. I am so glad her tumor went away.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488819
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now why didn't I think of that.......duhhhhhhh :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: 


Marj is there anyway that you can get Snowy? :wub: :wub:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Wouldn't that be wonderful?

I couldn't do it to Lady, though, especially now. She's just too old to have to adjust to another dog plus I want to devote 100% of my love and time to her for whatever time she has left. 

I hope Snowy finds someone special to spoil her for the rest of her life. I am so glad her tumor went away.
[/B][/QUOTE]
Marj that is totally understandable. I am still in shock over Miss Lady. Hugs to you both!! :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

There aren't very many Maltese Show Breeder's in AZ. Someone mentioned Mon'Esta Maltese and I know she has nice puppies. On the AMA list is Linda Lamoureux at SnowAngel Maltese. She spends part of her time in AZ and the other half in AK. Then there is Billies Maltese Family (928) 537-9785. In Showlow, AZ. His name is Billie Bechtel. 

Tina


----------



## dbkjd5 (Jun 12, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies. I will start my investigations with the list...I don't want to get scammed like I see all over the internet. I really appreciate all your help.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488748
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She reminded me of Lady, too :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Thank you all for your replies. I will start my investigations with the list...I don't want to get scammed like I see all over the internet. I really appreciate all your help.[/B]



Did you check out the "Snowy" thread, Steve mentioned?


----------



## dbkjd5 (Jun 12, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488931
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I wrote him back, thanks


----------



## Vanitysmom (Jun 9, 2005)

> Then there is Billies Maltese Family (928) 537-9785. In Showlow, AZ. His name is Billie Bechtel.
> 
> Tina[/B]


The love of my life, Vanity, came from Billie 14 1/2 years ago. However, Billie is actually a very pretty "she".


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488831
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! Oops!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=488831
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL It's so hard to tell these days with names if they are a man or woman. I've never met her/him just knew they are in AZ and have nice Maltese. <VBG> My son's name is Tracy and he sometimes gets mail meant for women. He used to get so upset about that. 
Tina


----------



## JTAZ (Jul 5, 2006)

Hello all,

I recently moved to California but lived in Phoenix for the past six years. 

I purchased two Maltese from ChinaDollMaltese (they have a website, you can look them up on google). The breeders are Ann Tipton and Linda McDonald. When you get a puppy from either Ann or Linda they make you call every night for the first couple of weeks - it's in the contract. These ladies really care about Maltese and make sure that their puppies go to good homes. Ann has been involved with caring for animals for over 40 years. When you visit her she's wearing scrubs with teddy bears. 

The dogs at ChinaDollMaltese are very good quality. They keep the best but that's how show breeders are. I couldn't ask for better dogs.

Regards,

Jason

My dog Charlie is one and half while jake just turned one year. The two of them are REALLY into wearing ribbons (as you can see in the photos).

Charlie (Picture 1)

Charlie (Picture 2)

Jake


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Your puppies are cute. Jake has a really pretty face.
Tina


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Steve and Peg I thought all your babies had been applied for their adoption.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Steve and Peg I thought all your babies had been applied for their adoption.[/B]


Deb,

I know there are a number of applications... some look good... some not so much, that Mary is in the process of vetting. We have only met one person so far and they were not 100% checked out either. I suspect this process will continue for several more weeks... even if Mary has 4 good applications.

I just want to say to anyone here who might have applied that I will keep my fingers crossed... but Mary is in the drivers seat with this and I know only what she tells me.


----------

